# Borla Installed



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

I finally got my Borla installed today on my '04 A4. I kept the single-side exit. I really like it. She sounds deeper and throatier especially at low rpms. Borla really has a unique sound. I got the one that comes with "H" pipe and I like that sound over X and straight. I would definitely recommend Borla. The quality of the materials and fit and finish is second to none in my opinion.

All I got left to finish my project is Kook LT's/Midpipes.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*congrats!!*

Im put straight pipes in to replace resonator, like the sound so far. Waitin' for my new flowmaster 44's to arrive any day now. Congrats. Give us some sound bytes of the exhaust!!!:cheers


----------



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Im put straight pipes in to replace resonator, like the sound so far. Waitin' for my new flowmaster 44's to arrive any day now. Congrats. Give us some sound bytes of the exhaust!!!:cheers


Thanks. I'll see what I can do about providing some audio. Can't wait to hear how she sounds after Kook LT's/Mid-pipes.


----------

